# "brainbuster"



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
so they went up to there room which was on the tenth floor but the manager realized that the rooms were on sale for only $25.00 so he gave the bellboy $5.00 to run up and give them back there $5.00 but on the way up he did not know how to didve $5.00 into three. so he said f*ck it I will just give each one a dollar each and pocket $2.00 so in reality they all paid $9.00 each.
so whats 9x3 27 right plus the 2 from the bellboy =$29.00 right

"SO WHERES THE DOLLAR"


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

...where is it


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

in the mana







gers pocket


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> so they went up to there room which was on the tenth floor but the manager realized that the rooms were on sale for only $25.00 so he gave the bellboy $5.00 to run up and give them back there $5.00 but on the way up he did not know how to didve $5.00 into three. so he said f*ck it I will just give each one a dollar each and pocket $2.00 so in reality they all paid $9.00 each.
> so whats 9x3 27 right plus the 2 from the bellboy =$29.00 right
> 
> ...


9 x 3 = 27.......the bellboy gave them 3 dollars back..........not 2 dollars....huh?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It only works because you look at the numbers wrong when you do it like that and the math is incorrect.

They paid 30 dollars, or 10 dollars each.

The manager subtracted five of that, meaning they paid 25 dollars now.

They paid 25 dollars divided by three which is 8.33333333333 dollars.

There are five dollars left, three went back to the guys, and 2 went to the bellboy.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> It only works because you look at the numbers wrong when you do it like that and the math is incorrect.
> 
> They paid 30 dollars, or 10 dollars each.
> 
> ...


But he's asking where the Missing DOLLAR went..... not the missing 2 dollars...either he told the riddle wrong or ..........something


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

He did tell it wrong, because that's the point of the riddle is to make you look at it wrong. I reworded my post, check it again and there is no missing dollar.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The manager didn't subtract three from their 30 dollars meaning they paid 27, he subtracted 5 dollars, meaning they paid 25 dollars. There are 5 dollars floating around now. Three of that five went back to them, and two went to the bellboy. No missing money.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i made that point in the other thread and he kept saying i was wrong but if you do the math.... it WORKS.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's not a case of "if you do the math it works" it's a case of that's how you do math properly.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It's not a case of "if you do the math it works" it's a case of that's how you do math properly.
> [snapback]1008847[/snapback]​


oh you know what i meant. i pointed out the fact that 25 doesn't split evenly 3 ways...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hmm that makes sense.....Telling a riddle wrong as hell to try and trick you, how rude man.


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

he isnt telling the riddle wrong, he is telling it right. it is supposed to confuse you by misleading you...just like magic :nod:


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

damn that puzzle damn it to all hell i cant figure it out i really dont even know how much they all payed maybe its the beer or my brain but im stumped


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

I HAVE THE DOLLAR!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ok so wait. im just gonna ignore the $5 bit.

they paid $25. they get $3 back - this equals 28. the bellboy keeps $2. this equals $30. there isn't any missing dollar


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> ...


9x3=27 plus the $2.00 from the bellboy = $29.00..... wheres the dollar????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> It only works because you look at the numbers wrong when you do it like that and the math is incorrect.
> 
> They paid 30 dollars, or 10 dollars each.
> 
> ...


8.33 x 3 = $27.99
wheres the penny??? plus the $2.00


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It only works because you look at the numbers wrong when you do it like that and the math is incorrect.
> ...


I did not tell it wrong they each paid $9.00 each and the belboy took $2.00
9x3=$27.00 plus $2.00 = $29.00 wheres the dollar??????....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> He did tell it wrong, because that's the point of the riddle is to make you look at it wrong. I reworded my post, check it again and there is no missing dollar.
> [snapback]1008832[/snapback]​


wrong again 9x3=$27.00 plus $2.00 = $29.00
wheres the dollar??????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> The manager didn't subtract three from their 30 dollars meaning they paid 27, he subtracted 5 dollars, meaning they paid 25 dollars. There are 5 dollars floating around now. Three of that five went back to them, and two went to the bellboy. No missing money.
> [snapback]1008836[/snapback]​


wrong again they each paid $9.00 each and the bellboy took $2.00
9x3=$27.00 plus $2.00 from the bellboy = $29.00
wheres the dollar??????


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


No no no you said "but on the way up he did not know how to didve $5.00 into three. so he said f*ck it *I will just give each one a dollar each and pocket $2.00*"

so its 9x3 = 27 plust the * 3 dollars* = 30.......sheesh


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i made that point in the other thread and he kept saying i was wrong but if you do the math.... it WORKS.
> [snapback]1008843[/snapback]​


tink tink tink you said that they paid 8.33 each.... so if thats the case 8.33 x 3 =$27.99 plus the $2.00 from the bellboy =$29.99 THEN
wheres the penny..... your wrong







what college do you go to?????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a case of "if you do the math it works" it's a case of that's how you do math properly.
> ...


dah so wheres the penny??????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> hmm that makes sense.....Telling a riddle wrong as hell to try and trick you, how rude man.
> [snapback]1008852[/snapback]​


the riddle aint wrong man you guys just cant figure it out........
1.) $30.00 = 3 peaople
2.) $9.00 each that they paid =$27.00
3.) $2.00 from the bellboy = $29.00

now wheres the dollar??????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

DominatorRhom said:


> he isnt telling the riddle wrong, he is telling it right. it is supposed to confuse you by misleading you...just like magic :nod:
> [snapback]1008853[/snapback]​


you are the only smart one so far....... I am replying down the line.....


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > hmm that makes sense.....Telling a riddle wrong as hell to try and trick you, how rude man.
> ...


you did tell the riddle wrong. In your paragraph you said the bellboy gave the three guys a dollar each...NOT $2.00....read it for yourself. You did tell it wrong my friend. Looks like you lose this battle and i have won the war.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> damn that puzzle damn it to all hell i cant figure it out i really dont even know how much they all payed maybe its the beer or my brain but im stumped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats O.K. man I felt that way the first time I heard this riddle from a friend of mine..... he would not tell me the answer for a couple of days. I wanted to kill him for not telling me. it kept bothering me I could not stop trying to figure this sh*t out.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

phil me in said:


> I HAVE THE DOLLAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRY MAN...........


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, learn your math before you tell people they're wrong. The fact that the numbers don't add up shows that you're doing your math wrong. You don't ADD the 2 dollars the bellboy took, you subtract it.

See, you have to look at what the 29 dollars is. Is it total money the manager takes? Then it would be

9 x 3 = 27. The guests paid 27 dollars.

The bellboy took 2 and now the manager has 25 dollars.

The bellboy didn't ADD two, he SUBTRACTED two from the total. Learn your math, then tell people they're wrong.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > hmm that makes sense.....Telling a riddle wrong as hell to try and trick you, how rude man.
> ...


You can't do math.

1) 30.00 = 3 people
2) 9 dollars is what they each paid = 27.00
3) The bellboy TOOK two dollars from that 27 = 25. 
4) 25 is what the manager took. 29 is nothing but the product of what happens if you add where you're supposed to subtract. Tell me why you would subtract three from the total to get 27 but then add the two?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ok so wait. im just gonna ignore the $5 bit.
> 
> they paid $25. they get $3 back - this equals 28. the bellboy keeps $2. this equals $30. there isn't any missing dollar
> [snapback]1008869[/snapback]​


TINK TINK TINK YOU ARE WRONG.............

1.) $9.00 EACH THAT THEY PAID
2.) $2.00 THAT THE BELLBOY TOOK
3.) $9.00 X 3 =$27.00 PLUS THE $2.00 THAT THE BELL BOY TOOK = $29.00

TINK TINK TINK "WHERES THE DOLLAR".......


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


BECAUSE THEY EACH PAID $9.00 
WHATS $9.00 X 3 =$27.00 WRIGHT UNLESS MY CALCULATOR IS WRONG.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


YES AND THEY SUBTRACT THE TWO DOLLARS NOT ADD IT YOU NUMBNUTS.

Let me repeat.

They each paid 27 dollars.

The manager kept 25

The missing two dollars went to the bellboy.

THERE IS NO 29.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

ok the 3 guys each paid 10 bucks

the manager discovers the room is only 25 bucks. So he sends the bellboy back with 5 bucks.

The three guys still have paid 30 bucks. Until the bellboy returns 3 dollars to them.

So BAM they have paid 27 dollars.

2 of those dollars are in the bellboys pocket.

29.......

ahhhhhh there is a misssing dollar!!!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


WRONG AGAIN
THEY FIRST PAID $10.00 EACH RIGHT
THEN THE BELLBOY GAVE THEM BACK A DOLLAR EACH RIGHT
AND THE BELLBOY POCKETED 2 DOLLARS RIGHT
SO HERE IT GOES....

$9.00 X 3 =$27.00 PLUS $2.00 FROM THE BELLBOY = $29.00
WHERES THE MISSING DOLLAR.........


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


DUMBASS THEY EACH PAID $9.00 EACH WILL YOU LISTEN
PLUS THE $2.00 THAT THE BELLBOY TOOK
SO HERE IT GOES I HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF OVER AND OVER
$9.00 X 3 + $27.00 RIGHT PLUS THE $2.00 THAT THE FREAKING BELLBOY TOOK RIGHT=$29.00 RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT SO WHERES THE FREAKING DOLLAR......


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> ok the 3 guys each paid 10 bucks
> 
> the manager discovers the room is only 25 bucks. So he sends the bellboy back with 5 bucks.
> 
> ...


DAM I WISH SOME PEOPLE THAT ARE TRYING TO FIGURE THIS IS JUST AS SMART AS YOU AND "I"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sKuz said:


> ok the 3 guys each paid 10 bucks
> 
> the manager discovers the room is only 25 bucks. So he sends the bellboy back with 5 bucks.
> 
> ...


No dude, you don't add the 2 dollars the bellboy, took, you subtract it. It's pretty damn straightforward people, WHY ARE YOU ADDING the two dollars the bellboy took? Took means TAKE AWAY, it means to SUBTRACT.

See, the manager has 30.

MINUS the three they give back makes 27

MINUS the two the bellboy took makes 25.

The room cost 25. The original thirty they paid became 27, MINUS the two the bellboy took, for the managers 25. Otherwise if you're going to add, you add from the 25. As in, the manager has 25 dollars, the people in each room have 3 dollars making 28, and the bellboy has 2, making 30.

Or look, you can subtract, so there was 30 dollars. Minus the three the guys took to make 27, minus the two the bellboy took to make 25.

You can't add one and subtract the other number, it doesn't work that way. The fact that people still argue that "look this is the correct way to do it because this is the only way the numbers don't add up" is stupid because the fact the numbers don't add up proves the math is wrong.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Excuse me? Dumbass?



hrdbyte said:


> DUMBASS THEY EACH PAID $9.00 EACH WILL YOU LISTEN
> PLUS THE $2.00 THAT THE BELLBOY TOOK
> [snapback]1008992[/snapback]​


WHY WOULD IT BE "PLUS THE 2.00 DOLLARS" WHEN THE BELLBOY TOOK AS IN SUBTRACTED THE TWO DOLLARS.

They didn't each pay 9 dollars and the bellboy then paid two dollars as well, the bellboy took away two dollars, you stupid ape


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Excuse me? Dumbass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SCHOOL DID YOU GO TO???
WHO'S YOUR TEACHER AND I WILL SLAP THEM FOR YOU???
YOU PARENTS WASTED MONEY FOR THE SCHOOL THAT THEY SENT YOU TO....

3 GUYS PAID $10.00 RIGHT RIGHT....
BELLBOY GAVE THEM BACK A DOLLAR EACH RIGHT RIGHT...
THAT MEANS THEY PAID $9.00 EACH RIGHT RIGHT...
WHATS $9.00 X 3 $27.00 RIGHT RIGHT
PLUS THE $2.00 FROM THE BELLBOY RIGHT RIGHT
= $29.00 RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT............... WHERES THE DOLLAR????
IF YOU WANNA SAY THEY ACTUALLY PAID 8.33 EACH LIKE TINK SAID IT COMES OUT TO $27.99 THEN WHERES THE PENNY.... RIGHT RIGHT RIGHT......


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> ok the 3 guys each paid 10 bucks
> 
> the manager discovers the room is only 25 bucks. So he sends the bellboy back with 5 bucks.
> 
> ...


I still think you are the smartest one so far...........


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What school did I go to? You moron, I'm the one who's right because my equation adds up properly. Your formula CANT be correct because it doesn't add up, get it through your skull.

I already explained it several times in the thread, and it works. You don't add the two dollars the bellboy took, you're an idiot.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > ok the 3 guys each paid 10 bucks
> ...


if thats the case they actually paid $27.00 for the room if you do not wanna add the $2.00 from the bellboy... so wheres the $3.00?????


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> I still think you are the smartest one so far...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're a moron.

Here it is explained on a math website

http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/57916.html



> The men have collectively paid 27 dollars for the room, which is
> obvious, since the bellboy took $2 and the actual cost was $25. And so
> we see that there is no missing dollar, because the $27 the men paid
> is a debt, written as a *negative* number, and the $2 the bellboy took
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


Your inability to grasp basic math is hilarious


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> What school did I go to? You moron, I'm the one who's right because my equation adds up properly. Your formula CANT be correct because it doesn't add up, get it through your skull.
> 
> I already explained it several times in the thread, and it works. You don't add the two dollars the bellboy took, you're an idiot.
> [snapback]1009014[/snapback]​


O.K. LETS FIGURE IT OUT YOUR WAY.... YOU SAID DONT ADD THE BELL BOYS $2.00 RIGHT RIGHT... BUT THE BELLBOY GAVE THEM BACK A DOLLAR EACH RIGHT RIGHT.... SO IN REALITY YOU ARE TELLING ME THAT THEY EACH PAID $9.00 EACH RIGHT RIGHT....... SO LETS DO YOUR MATH $9.00 X THE 3 PEOPLE THAT PAID EACH = $27.00 NEVER MIND THE BELLBOYS MONEY.....
SO THEN THEY PAID $27.00 FOR THE ROOM...
NOW WHERES THE $3.00 ????????


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

k im gonna give this one more shot otherwise im gonna be up all night trying to figure this out.

They 3 guys paid 30 dollars for a room.

The manager says. "holy f*cking sh*t i fucked up, the room is only 25 dollars! Bellboy get off your fat ass and take this 5 dollars to the 3 guys"

At this point the managers profits have gone from 30....to 25.

Those 5 dollars is with the bellboy. 25 dollars is Still with the manager.

The 3 guys HAVE STILL paid $30.00 TOTAL

Fat ass bellboy says "man im so fat and dumb i'll just give them 3 dollars back" So he gives them 3 dollars back and pockets 2. ....... bellboy had 5 dollars..and is now down to 2 dollars.

So NOW the guys have only paid 27 dollars. Cuz out of the original 30 they already paid. 3 dollars came back to them.

At the end of all of the mixup

Manager-$25.00

bellboy- $2.00

3 guys- $3.00

add all those up and you have $30 dollars right?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > What school did I go to? You moron, I'm the one who's right because my equation adds up properly. Your formula CANT be correct because it doesn't add up, get it through your skull.
> ...


Read the link I posted to the math website, I'm done explaining it to you.

They each paid 9 dollars.

So they paid 27 dollars for the room.

Minus the two dollars the bellboy took.

Makes 25 that the manager gets.

In reverse now

The manager has 25.

Plus the two dollars the bellboy took makes 27.

They each paid 9 dollars for the room.

What can't you grasp about that?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > I still think you are the smartest one so far...........
> ...


WHATS WITH THE $22.00
THE BELLBOY ONLY POCKETED $2.00
THAY PAID $27.00 FOR THE ROOM
IF YOU WANNA ADD THE $2.00 IT'S $29.00 WHERES THE DOLLAR








IF YOU DO NOT WANNA ADD THE $2.00 IT'S $27.00 FOR THE ROOM


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sKuz said:


> k im gonna give this one more shot otherwise im gonna be up all night trying to figure this out.
> 
> They 3 guys paid 30 dollars for a room.
> 
> ...


That's right.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> WHATS WITH THE $22.00
> THE BELLBOY ONLY POCKETED $2.00
> THAY PAID $27.00 FOR THE ROOM
> IF YOU WANNA ADD THE $2.00 IT'S $29.00 WHERES THE DOLLAR
> ...


It's called an example you gradeschool dropout.

They paid 27 for the room. The bellboy did not pay two dollars so you do not add his money in. In fact, he TOOK two dollars, so you subtract the two from the 27 to get the 25 that the manager gets.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> k im gonna give this one more shot otherwise im gonna be up all night trying to figure this out.
> 
> They 3 guys paid 30 dollars for a room.
> 
> ...


DUDE WHAT KIND OF WEED ARE YOU SMOKING????
MAYBE YOU NEED TO SMOKE SOME BETTER BUD....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

el twitcho i would expect better from a team p-fury member. its not that big of a deal, whats with all the name calling u2? el twitcho i understand what hes saying, if you don't just move on don't get so stressed out over it. so anyway

wheres the dollar?
wes


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> el twitcho i would expect better from a team p-fury member. its not that big of a deal, whats with all the name calling u2? el twitcho i understand what hes saying, if you don't just move on don't get so stressed out over it. so anyway
> 
> wheres the dollar?
> wes
> [snapback]1009050[/snapback]​


I think el twitcho took it.........


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

did they tip the bellboy an extra dollar for walking up ten floors ??

this has gotta be one of those where the asnwer is right in my face but i am failing to see it.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > k im gonna give this one more shot otherwise im gonna be up all night trying to figure this out.
> ...


NOPE in reality they paid $27.00 right
now you figure out where the rest of the money went.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> NOPE in reality they paid $27.00 right
> now you figure out where the rest of the money went.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,

25 to the manager

2 to the bellboy.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


it's $2.00 not $3.00
so $27.00 plus $2.00 = $29.00
wheres the dollar?????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > NOPE in reality they paid $27.00 right
> ...


so you are telling me that thay paid $27.00 wrong
wheres the $3.00............


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> so you are telling me that thay paid $27.00 wrong
> wheres the $3.00............
> 
> 
> ...


They did pay 27 dollars... The three dollars is what they got back from thirty to have paid 27.

The bellboy took two of that

The manager got 25


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > so you are telling me that thay paid $27.00 wrong
> ...


O.K. lets see here you said $27.00 thats right and the bellboys $2.00 =$29.00
wheres the dollar..... you are missing the point of this riddle and main question which is "WHERES THE DOLLAR".............


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


No you're missing the solution to this riddle, there is no dollar because you are doing the math wrong, which is the purpose to the riddle.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


IS THAT THE BEST YOU CAN COME UP WITH IS ... THERES IS NO DOLLAR YOU ARE SO SAD..........


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

ok i have solved the riddle.

There is no real problem here. You are just asking "where is the dollar" to throw everybody off. There is no missing dollar.

30 dollars WAS (i repeat...WAS) the price of the room. It got changed to 25 dollars.

When the bellboy brang them 3 dollars back. The two dollars that he kept was added to the total price they paid (even though they might not have known he kept it)...25 went to the manager, and 2 went to the bellhop as an unkown "tip"........So they actually paid 27 dollars.

25 of that went to the manager, 2 dollars went to the bellhop......27 dollars total was paid. Done end of story. THATS IT. NOTHING MORE. There is no missing dollar.

If hardbyte TRIES to tell you different hes lying. THERE IS NO MISSING DOLLAR THERE IS NO MISSING DOLLAR. I am willing to bet money that i am right. I have to be.

Heh well hardbyte. it looks like you have lost the battle and i have won the war all over again. ha......ha....ahahah.......AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. ok bedtime for bonzo now i can sleep in peace.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


lol, edit... tired, didn't read that right..


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> so they went up to there room which was on the tenth floor but the manager realized that the rooms were on sale for only $25.00 so he gave the bellboy $5.00 to run up and give them back there $5.00 but on the way up he did not know how to didve $5.00 into three. so he said f*ck it I will just give each one a dollar each and pocket $2.00 so in reality they all paid $9.00 each.
> so whats 9x3 27 right plus the 2 from the bellboy =$29.00 right
> 
> ...


The following night two friends check into the same motel. Once again the clerk charges them $30, or $15 per person. After the clerk remembers the total rate is only $25 he sends the bellhop upstairs with five $1 bills to pay the two friends back. The bellhop knows he got away with larceny once so he tries it again. But this time he pockets $3 and returns $2 to the hotel guests ($1 per guest). So each of the two guests got $1 back from their original $15. Therefore each paid $14 which is a total payment of $28 for the room. Now the bellhop has $3, the guests paid $28, for a total of $31....THERE'S THE MISSING DOLLAR!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > hrdbyte said:
> ...


erm, no, not wrong

the extra $3 is in their pockets. you're being terribly dense here. its explained forewards, backwards, and in triplicate..... So what the hell is the so called 'correct' answer? i'd like to see what you made such a big fuss over.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i gave you guys the answer ....heh...im correct. There is no missing dollar. Read my post.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

The facts in this riddle are clear: There is an initial $30 charge. It should have been $25, so $5 must be returned and accounted for. $3 is given to the 3 friends, $2 is kept by the bellhop - there you have the $5. The trick to this riddle is that the addition and subtraction are done at the wrong times to misdirect your thinking - and quite successfully for most. Each of the 3 friends did indeed pay $9, not $10, and as far as the friends are concerned, they paid $27 for the night. But we know that the clerk will tell us that they were charged only $25 and when you add the $3 returned with the $2 kept by the bellhop, you come up with $30.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Exactly.....3X9=27....minus the 2 the bellboy took is $25.00....thats what they paid.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> ...










Nice response :laugh:


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Haha, elTwitcho and Skuz, I explained all the math yesterday in that joke thread... I tried to explain it... I think the math is supposed to be wrong, and there's some answer like "taxes" or something... but I agree, the math is completely wrong, he keeps adding two to what they paid which doesn't mean anything mathematically it's just adding two numbers together and expecting to get some other number, which you have no reason to expect!

I just can't wait for the answer!!! Cummon tell us!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

They paid $27.00 total for the night. NOT $30.00 Cuz they got their 3 dollars back.

27 total dollars man! 25 to the manager...2 to the bellhop (they didnt know they paid him 2 bucks though).

There is no missing dollar here. He's just throwing that question in to try and trip you up......No missing dollar.....at all.

*SKUZ HAS OWNED THIS RIDDLE*

THE END


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

El twitcho was right from the start...









hrdbyte does not know basic math...


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright the charge for the room was 30$ then changed to 25$ so the bell boy goes to return the money he pockets 2$ and returns 3$

so we have the 25$ they paid the mangager, the 2$ the bellboy took and the 3$ they got back from the bellboy.

25+2+3=30

what is the problem with that?


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

There is no missing dollar! I can't believe the tread is still going on when El twitcho figured it out right away. The whole point of the riddle was to throw you off by using illogical math.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> El twitcho was right from the start...:nod:
> 
> hrdbyte does not know basic math...
> [snapback]1009703[/snapback]​


think what you wanna think but you will be surprised when I give the real answer in the next few days....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

tink theres no real fuss around here. I will give you guys the real answer in the next few days from now.. so just relax I am just surprised tht no one here got it yet.....









erm, no, not wrong

the extra $3 is in their pockets. you're being terribly dense here. its explained forewards, backwards, and in triplicate..... So what the hell is the so called 'correct' answer? i'd like to see what you made such a big fuss over.
[snapback]1009540[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

The trick to this riddle is that the $9.00 apiece ($27.00 total) already includes the $2.00 that the bellhop kept. Therefore you can't add the $2.00 to the $27.00 trying to get back to $30, because the two dollars the bellhop kept is already included in the $27.00 that the men paid. If you want to get back to $30, you add the $3.00 the men received back from the bellhop...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > El twitcho was right from the start...:nod:
> ...


If you look at the problem, technically and logically, Twitch was completely right... and you cannot deny that... you may have some other BS explanation... but all in all, He is the man


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


tink there no fuss going around here. I will give you guys the real answer in the next few days. I am just surprised that no one got the right answer yet......


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ban him until he's willing to give the real answer,


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

oompalumpa61 said:


> Alright the charge for the room was 30$ then changed to 25$ so the bell boy goes to return the money he pockets 2$ and returns 3$
> 
> so we have the 25$ they paid the mangager, the 2$ the bellboy took and the 3$ they got back from the bellboy.
> 
> ...


the problem with that is that you did the math wrong. somebody already came up with that and I explained why it was wrong......


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


O.K. then you wont be getting the real answer then. I will send those other people out there the real answer in a personal message.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i gave you guys the answer ....heh...im correct. There is no missing dollar. Read my post.
> [snapback]1009566[/snapback]​


you still need to smoke some weed. then you might get the real answer.....


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

we have posted the real answer a bunch of times already.

proof
more proof
even more proof
more proof
EVEN more proof
little more for ya
take this
and this
haha

need i post more...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


if you are trying to do math in this riddle then tell me how much exactually each person paid? tink says $8.33 so $8.33 x3 =$27.99 so then wheres the penny???


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i gave you guys the answer ....heh...im correct. There is no missing dollar. Read my post.
> [snapback]1009566[/snapback]​


sKuz,
you are not even close. I will give you guys the right answer in the next few days.
I am just surprised that no one got the answer yet....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:
 

> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> ...


what following night??? there is no next night guy. are you trying to change my riddle that no one can answer correctly....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

lizo0110 said:


> There is no missing dollar! I can't believe the tread is still going on when El twitcho figured it out right away. The whole point of the riddle was to throw you off by using illogical math.
> [snapback]1009814[/snapback]​


dude you still have alot to learn man... I will give you guys the correct answer in the next few days man......


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first off, its not your riddle, i've heard it before and its all over the internet,

second, sometimes that is the second half to the riddle.

third, we have told you the right answer and i have proved it to you in my last post, but i notice you have not responded to that one...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


it's 9x3=$27.00 plus the $2.00 that the bellboy took = $29.00
wheres the dollar????


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > Ccoralli said:
> ...


I never said it's my riddle get your facts straight.
and yes you are so wrong. you are telling me the same answer as el tweako and I explained to him and he even send me a personal message asking me for the real answer.... you dont know how many personal messages I from people asking me for the right answer so there.....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> what following night??? there is no next night guy. are you trying to change *my* riddle that no one can answer correctly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hrdbyte said:


> I never said it's my riddle get your facts straight.
> [snapback]1010153[/snapback]​


Dude, what the f*ck?!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > sKuz said:
> ...


I did say that the bellboy gave then $3.00 out of the $5.00 which he kept $2.00
the $3.00 made then pay $9.00 each which is $27.00 plus the $2.00 = $29.00
so wheres the dollar......


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

so you are telling me that the answer that all those sites i posted links to say is right is really wrong? are you really that ignorant? i'm thinking the answer is going to be something gay you made up like "the missing dollar is in the bellboys pocket" or "its in the register" the real answer to this riddle has been posted.

as ck has already pointed out, you did say it was your own riddle, if you are going to lie, at least edit your post first, dumb f*ck

riddle has been solved


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> so they went up to there room which was on the tenth floor but the manager realized that the rooms were on sale for only $25.00 so he gave the bellboy $5.00 to run up and give them back there $5.00 but on the way up he did not know how to didve $5.00 into three. so he said f*ck it I will just give each one a *dollar* each and pocket $2.00 so in reality they all paid $9.00 each.
> so whats 9x3 27 right plus the 2 from the bellboy =$29.00 right
> 
> ...


okay that is the only place in the whole thing that says dollar. you keep saying not mathmatically? well there it is verbally.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > theres these three guys that went on a vacation. they needed a room so they found the cheapest room which was $30.00 so they all chipped in $10.00 each.
> ...


tink tink tink I already responded to every answer and to everyone. I will send you guys a personal message with the correct answer.... in a few days....


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

http://www.ruready2party.com/v_h__5.htm

http://bea.st/text/riddle/hotelmoney.html

http://www.ausfish.com.au/cgi-ausfish/boar...;num=1112665416

Im with ccoralli. The answer is all over the net. there is no missing dollar


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

sKuz said:


> http://www.ruready2party.com/v_h__5.htm
> 
> http://bea.st/text/riddle/hotelmoney.html
> 
> ...


amen! the real riddle has been solved, unfortanitly, this dumb f*ck has made up his own answer, its going to be something gay


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

he said it was told to him by david blaine. David is a pretty messed up guy and probably put some sort of weird twist to it...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ruready2party.com/v_h__5.htm
> ...


ccoralli,
why dont you f*ck off and then die you asshole.
you dont know sh*t..........


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> he said it was told to him by david blaine. David is a pretty messed up guy and probably put some sort of weird twist to it...
> [snapback]1010203[/snapback]​


David Blaine is not a messed up guy...
he is a man that can freak people out with the power of magic.....


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> ccoralli,
> why dont you f*ck off and then die you asshole.
> you dont know sh*t..........
> 
> ...


i'm the one who dosn't know sh*t... haha thats funny

i'm not the one changing the answer to a riddle that has been around for a long time.

so tell me, are all those websites that me and skuz posted wrong? i find it funny that you havn't commented on the links we have provided you.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Postwhoring thread


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

ok gentlemen lets keep this civil. dont want the mod to close this thread before we know the answer. thanks.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ccorali - It's nice to see someone go through the exact same thing I just went through with him









Give it up, you won't get anywhere because he not only doesn't know basic math, but his grasp of math is so terrible he doesn't even realize he's deficient in solving straightforward problems. The only answer you'll get is

"9x3 = 27, Where's the missing dollar!!!!"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Ccorali - It's nice to see someone go through the exact same thing I just went through with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the +2 :rasp:


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I think the goal was accomplished here and cofused everyone!! LOL!!!!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > ccoralli,
> ...


THOSE LINKS ARE FULL OF sh*t LIKE YOU......................


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sKuz said:


> ok gentlemen lets keep this civil. dont want the mod to close this thread before we know the answer. thanks.
> [snapback]1010223[/snapback]​


YOU SEE CcORALLI sKuz admits that he does not know the answer just like you.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Ccorali - It's nice to see someone go through the exact same thing I just went through with him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el geako it's 9x3 =$27.00 plus $2.00 that the bellboy took = $29.00 dork....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Ccorali - It's nice to see someone go through the exact same thing I just went through with him
> ...


I AM GLAD ATLEAST SOMEONE KNOWS THERE MATH....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Reddevill said:


> I think the goal was accomplished here and cofused everyone!! LOL!!!!
> [snapback]1010322[/snapback]​


THE MIND IS A TERRIBLE THING TO WASTE..........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hrdbyte, you're an idiot... Twitch already phased you...

you were just soo surprized that he got it soo soon...









Dont worry son, we had fun with it...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> THOSE LINKS ARE FULL OF sh*t LIKE YOU......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right, i admit, me and el twitcho created all the website links i posted, just to make our answer seem right, then we went back in time and found the creator of the riddle and beat him until he promised that he would change the answer of the riddle. somehow, david blaine with his magic powers discovered that we did this, and decided to tell his best buddy - you. So here we are, everyone in the world thinks this joke has a different answer, and only you and blaine know the truth. so now, my mathematically stunted friend, please enlighten us, so we might finally find the truth, of the missing dollar


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > THOSE LINKS ARE FULL OF sh*t LIKE YOU......................
> ...


THANKS FOR ADMITTING THAT I AM RIGHT AND ALL OF YOU WERE WRONG.....


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

so what is the answer...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

btw how old are you hrdbyte?


----------



## SniperStrike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok Im going to give this a try using and equation.

10 + 10 + 10 = 30

10 + 10 + 10 - 5 = 30 - 5 Refund

9 + 9 + 9 - 2 = 30 - 5 bellboy splits 5 up

27 - 2 = 30 - 5

25 = 25

El Twitcho was right you dont add 2 you subtract 2. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> btw how old are you hrdbyte?
> [snapback]1010569[/snapback]​


48 YEARS OLD..........


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

SniperStrike said:


> Ok Im going to give this a try using and equation.
> 
> 10 + 10 + 10 = 30
> 
> ...


NICE TRY MAN.............


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

HAHAHA! This is still going on!!! Eversince hrdbyte posted this a few days ago in the joke thread it was solved (mathematically anyways). The math is wrong, the simple equation that he said to get a missing dollar is wrong. If this is a real riddle, it's one of those one's where the guy is immediatly supposed to say "I dunno, where?", and then the guy telling the riddle immediatly says "(insert funny answer here)" and that's it. The incorrect equation is just there to make you think that there is a missing doller, when in fact there's not.

I guess when this riddle is told face to face the reciever of the riddle doesn't try to work out the math, and blindly trusts the math of the riddler. I really don't think you're supposed to think about the answer...

I am, however, very interested to see what hrdbyte comes up with. : )


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well, I can tell you right now that it will be LAME... the math is actually correct... twitch had it right for a long time man...


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I mean the math in the riddle is wrong, I know what Twitch said is right, I said it a few days ago. This was my first post on the subject:

"Why are you adding two? They paid 9 dollars each, so all together they paid 27$. There is 2$ in the busboys pocket, and the manager has 25$... there's no extra dollar." ie. [ 9x3=27=25+2 ]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...ic=75995&st=120

I was talking about right at the end, when he throws out that nonsensical equation.


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

I was the one that bumped up the fav. joke thread, where he stated it first.

(Sorry guys) : (


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

2 more days and I will give the correct answer.......


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Its like waiting for Christmas I can't wait <sarcasm> The answer has been given ten fold.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

The riddle itself isn't wrong or incorrect, it's the people that don't interpret it properly and do the math wrong, what eltwitcho said is the correct answer.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

so what you guys then dont need the real answer then???? 
then stop sending me a personal message asking for the real answer........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread is sooo OVER









answer was given 100 posts ago...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

so get out of this post what are you doing in it then?????


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

answer it, or i think the mods should shut down your little charade.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> answer it, or i think the mods should shut down your little charade.
> [snapback]1012138[/snapback]​


kinda rude if you ask me.......although it would be funny if they closed this thread before he gives us the real answer......again.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> answer it, or i think the mods should shut down your little charade.
> [snapback]1012138[/snapback]​


I'm strongly considering it...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > answer it, or i think the mods should shut down your little charade.
> ...


GO AHEAD I AM NOT GONNA CRY..... YOU GUYS WILL JUST NEVER NO THE CORRECT ANSWER.............


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> so he said f*ck it I will just give each one a dollar each and pocket $2.00 so in reality they all paid $9.00 each.
> 
> [snapback]1008774[/snapback]​


no he pocket 2 dollar + the dollar he also get just like the others, that's make 3


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hrdbyte said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


we knew the answer last week... tell him again twitch...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

well, its been three days, what your super special answer


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You don't add the 2 dollars the bellboy, took, you subtract it. It's pretty damn straightforward people, WHY ARE YOU ADDING the two dollars the bellboy took? Took means TAKE AWAY, it means to SUBTRACT.
> 
> See, the manager has 30.
> 
> ...


There's the answer, riddle solved, thread closed rather than dragging this stupidity out when it's already been answered. I think the thread starter had more than enough opportunity to post his "correct answer" and the fact that he still hasn't leads me to believe he just wants to use this thread to dick people around.

If you want another explanation, go through the thread again where I and several other people have all come to the right answer and explained it properly. If I'm not mistaken Ccorali also posted several links to websites that explain the answer in detail.

So, respectfully this thread is closed


----------

